# Review on ProWorld's Solar Trans Transfers?



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, just wondering if anyone can give any feedback of ProWorld's Solar Trans transfers? Does the feature last through washings et..etc..
Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

These have been tested for 20 washings with no discernible color change.


----------

